# DIY tools...



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

It was mentioned earlier than DH is going to make me a kick spindle (lovely man <3), so I thought I'd look up other DIY tools. 

What do y'all think of: 

http://m.instructables.com/id/Drum-Carder-for-spinning-wool-and-other-fibers/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

that looks pretty cool!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Interesting but I don't imagine you can card much fiber with that. You can find plans for all the fiber tools. With drum carders the most expensive thing is the carding cloth. This is who made my hand cards and I think one of the on,y places you can get carding cloth. http://www.howardbrush.com/card_clothing_home_spin.html

Check on Ravelry they have a DIY tool group.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I e-mailed them a while back and you have to get very large quantities if you want the wholesale price. I have no idea about their retail prices, though.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

By the time you buy the carding cloth you may as well just buy a carder or a set of hand cards. The only inexpensive way to get a set of "hand cards" is to use dog slicker brushes. They aren't as good, though.

There are quite a few fiber tools you can make, though. Niddy noddies, nostepennes, reels, swifts, etc. Those are mostly just assembled long sticks, though, so those are the easy ones.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Maybe you should look into a blending board. Much easier to make and operate. I'd think you could card on one easily enough too.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I am scouting about for a blending board, too, hoping to find a used one for cheap.  

The cheapest I've found for blending board cloth is here:
http://www.paradisefibers.com/paradise-fibers-blending-board-cloth-sold-by-the-foot-72-tpi.html


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

And here is where Paradise Fibers gets their carding cloth: Howard Brush There may be some carding cloth manufacturers in Britain, but Howard Brush seems to be about the only one around here who may have drum carder cloth. It's generally sold through their distributors, I think.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kasota you do know that is only for the cloth right? The board is not included.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I contacted Howard Brush a while back for pricing on carding cloth, and I would have had to buy 38 feet at $38 per foot for the cloth for blending boards. 

That was the wholesale price. Here I thought maybe Philip and I could make blending boards for a little cheaper than the standard and sell them. :awh: I have no idea about their prices for individuals or retail. It would probably still be cheaper than buying a blending board all made.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I found some homemade blending boards on Etsy for $145 (slightly cheaper than the big brands, but not much). I bought some rolags so I can decide if I like the prep in hopes that I fall in love and can justify a blending board. Ashford's blending board video totally did me in.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

let me email the lady that got the cloth for the blending board they made here. it seems to me that everybody bought their own cloth and it was about $12.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Yup, I know it's just for the cloth...but it's still cheaper than a whole blending board all made up and I have wood in my shed I'm sure i could use for the board part. They will sell just what you need for one board, too, so you don't have to buy massive amounts.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

they said that they all got them off etsy and to look around because you can get them for under 20.......

https://www.etsy.com/listing/905442...supplies_low&gclid=CKb0vYHuir4CFY6RfgodtrEAeQ

I was going to post more but my computer is freezing on me....... I just did a google search for carding cloth and came up with a bunch of business and etsy ads. I'd email some of the business that don't have prices posted on their website to see what they will do for you.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LAC that Etsy dealer is in my backyard, almost literally. Portage, MI is part of Kalamazoo . I could save money and just pick up the cloth from her house/shop. The name is familiar so I wonder if a I know her. Those are good prices.


----------

